# Replace Jacuzzi with shower?



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

We have done many of these. The trends use to be all about a gorgeous bathing experience in master bathrooms, for the last 10 years that trend has been changing, it's now more and more about a showering experience. With people being busier and busier people spend no time in a tub, but are in the shower every day. More details can be found here

*Is It Okay To Not Have A Bathtub In The Master Bathroom?*

Multi-head, large showers are where it's going more and more. If you are going to resell in the next 10 years I can't see it do anything but make your house more desireable. Seeing ahead more then 10 years is pretty tough to guess if the trend keeps going or changes direction.


----------



## mustanger (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks very much for the reply Mike.


----------



## lee polowczuk (Nov 21, 2006)

we went the opposite way...only used to have a small shower...

now we have a 5.5 foot whirlpool tub with a shower head.

she gets the baths, i take the shower...


----------



## Kitchen sinks (Oct 22, 2007)

Having a jacuzzi at home helps you feel rejuvenated, refreshed, and relaxed however that really depends on you, what suits you. 

Good Luck!


----------

